# Price for a Ripe Queen Cell?



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

$3.00 or $4.00


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

About $3-$6, although I have seen some "high-quality" ripe cells go for up on $14, but I haven't the foggiest clue why.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Here's some offered for sale on BS, with prices:
http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...-Italian-x-VSH-Cross-Queens-Virgins-and-Cells

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?268490-Carniolan-queen-cells-50


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

Dave Miksa has good cells, plenty of experience shipping them and his prices are very reasonable. You can even get Furgeson Buckfast cells from him.


----------



## seal62 (Apr 17, 2011)

3-12 . Here's the 12 . http://ziaqueenbees.com/nucs.htm . Nothing about Dave but beekeeping is local . If i was looking for a one of these id just call the guy . http://www.fergusonapiaries.on.ca/pricing.php . I just did ..he's up the road from me on the other side of the river . Ferguson"s can ship to the us this season . Cells are pick up only ,,,He thinks shipping cells hurts the queen . Cells cant be brought into the us because of comb laws . Alot of his bees were killed in theroy by corn planting . Allegedly . Just gotta say that legal part . The dust cloud is real . In theroy . There's a list for queens , he said my order was no prob . If i was you ..and needed cells id find a friend in Sarnia and have them mail them . I;ll send my mom over to pick up the queens ( cost me 50 for the slots ) I could have her stop into the post . Just a thought .GL


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

I just got quoted $15 per cell, with a minimum order of 20. What kind of backing do people usually offer (if any)? What if half of them don't live? Seems like a lot of money...

Adam


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Queens cost that much. Cells should cost a lot less.


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

Their queen price is $24.50 for VSH queens. It's frustrating. I have to find a breeder that will ship cells within Canada - and one who has desirable genetics. I am limited in my options.

Adam


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Imagine so. Still seems steep. I'd go for the queens myself.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Adam Foster Collins said:


> I have to find a breeder that will ship cells within Canada -


Here's a breeder in Ontario offering queen cells:
http://www.honeycouncil.ca/index.php/hivelights_classifieds#99


> *For Sale - Queen Cells
> For sale : Queen cells ready for pick-up June and July. Mated queens
> shipped June through September. Highlands Honey, 6-Z2 Old Kingston Rd.,
> Portland, ON, K0G 1V0. Phone: 613-272-2091*


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

sqkcrk said:


> Imagine so. Still seems steep. I'd go for the queens myself.


So would I, but the closed border means I can't import bees or queens from outside the province. If I want to explore the use of other genetics on my own, the only way I can do it is to import capped cells.

Rader, thanks for the address, but I can get queens and bees here - it's VSH genetic stock I'm interested in.

Adam


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Adam
Do you want VSH Carniolans or VSH Italians.


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

VSH Carniolans is what I'm after.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Adam Foster Collins said:


> So would I, but the closed border means I can't import bees or queens from outside the province. If I want to explore the use of other genetics on my own, the only way I can do it is to import capped cells.
> 
> Adam


What price isolationism? I guess isolationism can have certain advantages.


----------



## Rolande (Aug 23, 2010)

Adam Foster Collins said:


> So would I, but the closed border means I can't import bees or queens from outside the province. If I want to explore the use of other genetics on my own, the only way I can do it is to import capped cells.Adam


Hi Adam, is this a condition which has been specifically linked to an import permit which you've been issued or is it a general 'anyone can import cells without a permit' sort of thing? I only ask as your Dept of Ag seems to suggest that any registered beekeeper can apply for a free import permit for live bees and used gear.

http://www.gov.ns.ca/snsmr/paal/agric/paal019.asp

Ro.


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

Rolande,

I have spoken with that contact, and according to them, I can only bring in cells, eggs or drone semen with no attending bees on that permit.

Adam


----------



## Rolande (Aug 23, 2010)

Adam, -A classic case of something not doing what it says on the tin!

Good Luck with your search.

Ro.


----------

